# Установка Gentoo

## art328

Привет.

Первый раз ставлю генту, делаю все по мануалу http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

Затык происходит в < 7.b. Installing the Sources >, после выполнения команды  emerge gentoo-sources в /usr/src нет ссылки /usr/src/linux, а есть только:

(chroot) livecd src # ls -la

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Mar 28 15:52 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Mar 28 13:14 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Mar 15 13:17 .keep

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 Mar 28 13:41 linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8

Но если перейти в каталог с ядром все равно не получается сделать make menuconfig

(chroot) livecd linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 make menuconfig

Makefile:311: /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory

make: *** empty variable name.  Stop.

make: *** [scripts_basic] Error 2

Подскажите в чем ошибка?!

----------

## skybon

Попробуй ещё раз сделать

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

----------

## d.polukarov

сделай:

```
 # eselect kernel list
```

потом

```
 # eselect kernel set там_пара_рам, скорее всего 1 :)
```

т.к. по умолчанию симлинк на исходники с ядром не создается.

----------

## ArsenShnurkov

 *d.polukarov wrote:*   

> по умолчанию симлинк на исходники с ядром не создается.

 

но можно выполнить команду

euse -E symlink

или дописать USE="${USE} symlink" в /etc/make.conf

и симлинк будет создаваться

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *ArsenShnurkov wrote:*   

>  *d.polukarov wrote:*   по умолчанию симлинк на исходники с ядром не создается. 
> 
> но можно выполнить команду
> 
> euse -E symlink
> ...

 

Можно, но это не совсем правильное решение... Почему? При обновлении исходников ядра симлинк меняется, а ядро не скомпилировано. Откуда получается что пакеты вроде каких-нибудь nvidia-drivers будут ругаться и вываливаться при обновлении. А это нехорошо!  :Smile: 

Так что eselect вам в руки!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ukito

Возникла проблема при установке, устанавливаю на eee pc n450 intel atom

после сбора ядра и установки скопировалось в /boot/vmlinuz-3.1.10-gentoo-r1  размером 4869488, прописал его в grub 

при перезагрузке не стартует, не видит ядра, 

Ошибка Grub 15 

Booting 'gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz-3.1.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda5

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

ошибки Grub http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/grub-error-guide.xml  рекомендуют: Листинг 4.3: Проверка существования образа ядра

# cd /boot

# ls

# make

Это перечислит все ядра на вашем загрузочном разделе.  - make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.

----------

## megabaks

и /boot находится на sda1? || всё он правильно тебя материт

----------

## Ukito

забыл был примонтировать /dev/sda1 на /mnt/gentoo/boot 

а просто катал все в каталог /mnt/gentoo/boot

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/
> 
> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> 
> 

 

----------

## GeroyWQ

скачал уже несколько разных вариантов дистра генты, при попытке с них загрузиться результат всегда одинаков - что-то прогружается и выдав чёрный экран завистает  :Sad:  мать msi на чипсете ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 , проц - AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor , видео - GeForce 8800 GT

в убунте никаких проблем замечено не было... поиск в гугле ничего не дал, есть какие-то предположения?

----------

## megabaks

что это за диски генты? о_О

что значит "чёрный экран"?

инфы, инфы давай

----------

## vlakar

Есть  неттоп Foxconn QBOX-N270 (NetBox-N270) Black/LAN/WiFi/3xUSB/VGA/1xSODIMM/1x2.5-SATA

на котором присутствует HD SD возникла потребность поставить на него Gentoo+asterisk, так как винт выдернули в другое место, SD-ка 16 Г6 

установка происходит нормально до emerge gentoo-sources потом система не реагирует при нажатии alt+F12 смотрю в логах  что то пишет про место на диске, смотрю df -h показывает что / занят примерно 15 %, 

ради эксперемента устанавливал на эту машинку Opensuse, Centos+Elastix - все проходит гладко

 что за беда и где рыть ?

Да, на точно таком же  неттопе с винтом 160 гиг Gentoo+asterisk ставится без проблем

----------

## Pinkbyte

vlakar, похоже на аппаратную проблему. В dmesg ничего подозрительного нет?

----------

## burik666

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> при нажатии alt+F12 смотрю в логах  что то пишет про место на диске, смотрю df -h показывает что / занят примерно 15 %,

 

Что именно пишет.

посмотрите еще df -i может свободные инноды кончились

----------

## vlakar

Хочу установить Asterisk на машинку с Gentoo но терзают смутные сомненья

1. В Gentoo рекомендуется пользоваться portage, а там aster 1.8.13.1, 

а на сайте  digium aster 10.8.0  то есть новее, но они советуют ставить из исходников

и где то попалась инфа что собирая из пакетов можно повредить систему.

(что не хотелось бы - три дня собирал  :Very Happy:  второй раз не перенесу)

Посоветуйте  как ставить ? из исходников или portage, 

а то закручинился добрый молодец, весь мозг сломал думу думаючи  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> Хочу установить Asterisk на машинку с Gentoo но терзают смутные сомненья
> 
> 1. В Gentoo рекомендуется пользоваться portage, а там aster 1.8.13.1

 

```

18 Sep 2012; Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org> -asterisk-1.8.13.1.ebuild,

+asterisk-1.8.16.0.ebuild, +asterisk-10.8.0.ebuild:

Upgrade on the 1.8 & 10 branches that addresses a severe memory leak in the

CEL logging modules, only recreates SRTP sessions when needed & copes better

with (extremely) out of order RFC2833 DTMF. Removed vulnerable stable ebuild

now that keywording for security bug #433750 is complete. 

```

10.8.0 - последнее что есть в portage. Часть синкайся - и будет тебе щастье  :Smile: 

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   Хочу установить Asterisk на машинку с Gentoo но терзают смутные сомненья
> 
> 1. В Gentoo рекомендуется пользоваться portage, а там aster 1.8.13.1 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

чето недопонял это хде ? можно последовательность команд.

это вроде что то с ebuild-ами связано, с ними еще не разобрался

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> чето недопонял это хде ? можно последовательность команд

 

Это содержимое файла Changelog в папке /usr/portage/net-misc/asterisk

Это значит что сегодня был добавлен новый ебилд указанной версии. Рекомендую сделать eix-sync или emerge --sync, добавить ебилд в package.keywords(package.accept_keywords) и попробовать его установить

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   
> 
> чето недопонял это хде ? можно последовательность команд 
> 
> Это содержимое файла Changelog в папке /usr/portage/net-misc/asterisk
> ...

 

Спасибо, буду пробовать

----------

## burik666

```
# emerge --sync

# echo net-misc/asterisk ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge asterisk

```

либо ~amd64

----------

## vlakar

 *vlakar wrote:*   

>  *Pinkbyte wrote:*    *vlakar wrote:*   
> 
> чето недопонял это хде ? можно последовательность команд 
> 
> Это содержимое файла Changelog в папке /usr/portage/net-misc/asterisk
> ...

 

Еще раз спасибо процесс пошел  :Wink: 

----------

## vlakar

Вроде все поставилось v 10.8.0 

еще вопрос, если не надоел   :Smile: 

драйвер chan_dongle-1.1.r10.tgz ручками собирать или он уже собран ?

или опять через portage

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> Вроде все поставилось v 10.8.0 
> 
> еще вопрос, если не надоел  
> 
> драйвер chan_dongle-1.1.r10.tgz ручками собирать или он уже собран ?
> ...

 

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   Вроде все поставилось v 10.8.0 
> 
> еще вопрос, если не надоел  
> 
> драйвер chan_dongle-1.1.r10.tgz ручками собирать или он уже собран ?
> ...

 

Спасибо, еще раз утвердился во мнении что Gentoo-великая вещь и как мало я о нем знаю,

но как завешал великий ленин "Учиться, Учиться и еще раз Учиться"  :Laughing: 

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   Вроде все поставилось v 10.8.0 
> 
> еще вопрос, если не надоел  
> 
> драйвер chan_dongle-1.1.r10.tgz ручками собирать или он уже собран ?
> ...

 

Еще вопросики

там есть два канальных драйвера asterisk-chan_dongle и   asterisk-chan_datacard какой выбрать ?

и (сильно не гневайтесь, опыта маловато) как их поставить ? это наверное как то через ebuild ? 

может ткнете где почитать по русски.

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   Вроде все поставилось v 10.8.0 
> 
> еще вопрос, если не надоел  
> 
> драйвер chan_dongle-1.1.r10.tgz ручками собирать или он уже собран ?
> ...

 

Еще вопросики

там есть два канальных драйвера asterisk-chan_dongle и   asterisk-chan_datacard какой выбрать ?

и (сильно не гневайтесь, опыта маловато) как их поставить ? это наверное как то через ebuild ? 

может ткнете где почитать по русски.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> Еще вопросики
> 
> там есть два канальных драйвера asterisk-chan_dongle и   asterisk-chan_datacard какой выбрать ?
> 
> и (сильно не гневайтесь, опыта маловато) как их поставить ? это наверное как то через ebuild ? 
> ...

 

net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 находится в оверлее barzog. Значит сначала нужно добавить оверлей через layman:

```
layman -a barzog-overlay
```

Потом - добавить нужные keywords в /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords и установить пакет через emerge.

С net-misc/asterisk-chan_datacard-9999  - точно также, за исключением того, что он лежит в оверлее mva.

Надеюсь, с layman уже умеешь работать?  :Smile: 

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Надеюсь, с layman уже умеешь работать? 

 

Куда денешся ща зубрить буду, ханбук и вики копать :Laughing: 

что значить оверлей barzog и оверлей mva, это что ссылки на сайты ?

----------

## vlakar

 *vlakar wrote:*   

>  *Pinkbyte wrote:*   
> 
> Надеюсь, с layman уже умеешь работать?  
> 
> Куда денешся ща зубрить буду, ханбук и вики копать
> ...

 

ОООО  :Rolling Eyes:   как все сложно

сделал 

emerge -av app-portage/layman

layman --fetch

layman --list

layman -a barzog-overlay

echo "=net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle

получил

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle"

что не так ?, подскажите пожалуйста последовательность действий

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Куда денешся ща зубрить буду, ханбук и вики копать
> 
> что значить оверлей barzog и оверлей mva, это что ссылки на сайты ?

 

ОООО  :Rolling Eyes:   как все сложно

сделал 

emerge -av app-portage/layman

layman --fetch

layman --list

layman -a barzog-overlay

echo "=net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle

получил

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle"

что не так ?, подскажите пожалуйста последовательность действий[/quote]

Забыл добавить в /etc/make.conf строчку

```
source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

И, да, layman --list сам делает fetch, как написано в man layman

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Забыл добавить в /etc/make.conf строчку
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Строчку добавил, дальше вообще не пойму уже голова пухнет  :Shocked: 

Делаю

#emerge net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999

получаю

---- invaling atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords:net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999  

!!! 'net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999' is not a valid package atom

!!! Please chek ebuild(5) for full details

мужики подскажите где подробно описан механизм установки из оверлеев и ебилдов (будь они неладны) желательно по РУССКИ

надо прикрутить в asterisk сотовые шлюзы и gui а они похоже тока в оверлеях, а тут я чайник.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! 'net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999' is not a valid package atom
> 
> мужики подскажите где подробно описан механизм установки из оверлеев и ебилдов (будь они неладны) желательно по РУССКИ
> ...

 

Причем тут оверлеи? Хэндбук читать надо внимательнее! Русская документация по layman на wiki пестрит устаревшими костылями(в отличии от английской), но если охота пользоваться тем, что потенциально может сломать систему - не вопрос, хозяин барин: http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage_Overlay

Правильная документация по layman - http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/userguide.xml

Строчка с размаскированием live-версии должна выглядеть либо так:

```
net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle      **
```

Либо, если уж хочется указать версию - тогда так:

```
=net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999      **
```

Синтаксис файла package.keywords(или по-новому package.accept_keywords) описан в том числе и в устаревшей русской документации, раздел "3.b. Одновременное использование стабильной и тестовой ветвей"

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   
> 
> !!! 'net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999' is not a valid package atom
> 
> мужики подскажите где подробно описан механизм установки из оверлеев и ебилдов (будь они неладны) желательно по РУССКИ
> ...

 

Да прочитал ВСЕ, один фиг ничего не получается

смотрю здесь http://gpo.zugaina.org/Overlays//net-misc там все есть

делаю layman -L  в списке такого barzog-overlay нету

помогите советом никак не могу разобраться как поставить asterisk-chan_dongle asterisk-gui из этого оверлея.

----------

## vlakar

Решилось переустановкой layman теперь оверлей добавлен

делаем emerge /net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle

но все равно не устанавливается и пишет

ERROR: emerge /net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 faled (compile phase):

emake faled

что опять ему надо то ?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> делаем emerge /net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle
> 
> но все равно не устанавливается и пишет
> 
> ERROR: emerge /net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 faled (compile phase):
> ...

 

Приводить обгрызанные куски логов - это очень хорошая идея. Покажи build.log (путь до него в выхлопе будет написан) - только залей его куда-нибудь на pastebin, а-то там может быть много

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   делаем emerge /net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle
> 
> но все равно не устанавливается и пишет
> 
> ERROR: emerge /net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 faled (compile phase):
> ...

 

 Да тут не много

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: barzog-overlay

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

[32;01m*[0m subversion update start -->

[32;01m*[0m      repository: http://asterisk-chan-dongle.googlecode.com/svn/trunk

At revision 27.

[32;01m*[0m    working copy: /usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/asterisk-chan_dongle/trunk

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/work/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 ...

[32;01m*[0m Running aclocal ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

[33;01m*[0m QA Notice: 'automake' called by src_prepare: net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999

[33;01m*[0m Use autotools.eclass instead of calling 'automake' directly.

configure.in:6: installing `./config.guess'

configure.in:6: installing `./config.sub'

configure.in:7: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in:7: installing `./missing'

automake-1.11: no `Makefile.am' found for any configure output

>>> 

Source prepared.

>>> 

Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/work/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for strip... strip

checking for rm... rm

checking for library containing iconv... none required

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking whether asterisk.h in ../include... no

checking whether asterisk.h in /usr/include... yes

checking asterisk.h usability... yes

checking asterisk.h presence... yes

checking for asterisk.h... yes

checking whether iconv.h in /usr/include... yes

checking iconv.h usability... yes

checking iconv.h presence... yes

checking for iconv.h... yes

checking for iconv use const inbuf... no

checking for iconv_t in iconv.h... yes

checking for AST_CONTROL_SRCCHANGE in asterisk/frame.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for size_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking for uint64_t... yes

checking whether CC supports -fvisibility=hidden... yes

checking whether CC supports -fPIC... yes

checking whether CC supports -Wall... yes

checking whether CC supports -Wextra... yes

checking whether CC supports -MD -MT conftest.o -MF /dev/null -MP... yes

checking whether DESTDIR is /usr/lib/asterisk/modules... yes

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking for memchr... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for memmem... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for realpath... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/work/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 ...

make -j2 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT app.o -MF .app.o.d -MP  -o app.o -c app.c i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT at_command.o -MF .at_command.o.d -MP  -o at_command.o -c at_command.c

app.c: В функции ‘app_status_exec’:

app.c:37:2: предупреждение: пропущен инициализатор

app.c:37:2: предупреждение: (где-то рядом с инициализацией для ‘args.resource’)

app.c: В функции ‘app_send_sms_exec’:

app.c:82:2: предупреждение: пропущен инициализатор

app.c:82:2: предупреждение: (где-то рядом с инициализацией для ‘args.device’)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H-fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT at_parse.o -MF .at_parse.o.d -MP  -o at_parse.o -c at_parse.c i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT at_queue.o -MF .at_queue.o.d -MP  -o at_queue.o -c at_queue.c i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.-D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT at_read.o -MF .at_read.o.d -MP  -o at_read.o -c at_read.c i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT at_response.o -MF .at_response.o.d -MP  -o at_response.o -c at_response.c i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT chan_dongle.o -MF .chan_dongle.o.d -MP  -o chan_dongle.o -c chan_dongle.c i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT channel.o -MF .channel.o.d -MP  -o channel.o -c channel.c

channel.c:100:82: ошибка: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘format_t’

channel.c: В функции ‘channel_request’:

channel.c:110:2: ошибка: ‘format_t’ undeclared (first use in this function)

channel.c:110:2: замечание: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

channel.c:110:11: ошибка: expected ‘;’ before ‘oldformat’

channel.c:129:2: ошибка: ‘oldformat’ undeclared (first use in this function)

channel.c:129:14: ошибка: ‘format’ undeclared (first use in this function)

channel.c: В функции ‘channel_read’:

channel.c:621:22: ошибка: ‘union ast_frame_subclass’ не содержит элемента с именем ‘codec’

channel.c: В функции ‘channel_write’:

channel.c:735:44: ошибка: ‘union ast_frame_subclass’ не содержит элемента с именем ‘codec’

channel.c: В функции ‘new_channel’:

channel.c:1149:27: предупреждение: в присваивании целое преобразуется в указатель без приведения типа

channel.c:1150:25: ошибка: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘struct ast_format’ from type ‘int’

channel.c:1151:24: ошибка: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘struct ast_format’ from type ‘int’

channel.c: В функции ‘start_local_channel’:

channel.c:1240:34: ошибка: ‘AST_FORMAT_AUDIO_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

channel.c: На верхнем уровне:

channel.c:1371:2: предупреждение: при инициализации целое преобразуется в указатель без приведения типа

channel.c:1372:2: предупреждение: несовместимый тип указателя в инициализации

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.

-D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -fvisibility=hidden -fPIC -Wall -Wextra -MD -MT char_conv.o -MF .char_conv.o.d -MP

-o char_conv.o -c char_conv.c

make: *** [channel.o] Ошибка 1

make: *** Ожидание завершения заданий...

[31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999 failed (compile phase):

[31;01m*[0m   emake failed

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999'`,

[31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999'`.

[31;01m*[0m This ebuild is from an overlay named 'barzog-overlay': '/var/lib/layman/barzog-overlay/'

[31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/temp/build.log'.

[31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/temp/environment'.

[31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/work/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999'

[31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999/work/asterisk-chan_dongle-9999'

----------

## borskiy

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -O6 -I.

 

Прошу прощения за нубский вопрос:

Разве с такой оптимизацией (О6) что-нибудь вообще может собраться?

----------

## burik666

-O6 тоже самое что и -O3

А вот указывать -O2 и -O6 нет смысла, будет -O3

----------

## vlakar

Все решилось откатом на астер 1.8.15  :Very Happy: 

теперь путь в астрал  :Laughing: 

----------

## vlakar

Еще вопрос, а как прикрутить FreePBX вместо Asterisk-GUI 

на сайте есть инструкция http://www.freepbx.org/support/documentation/installation/install-process-for-gentoo

но она не работает или старая тыкаешь сюда http://gentoo-portage.com/net-misc/asterisk-addons а там нет нифига

кто то сталкивался ? ткните носом  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *vlakar wrote:*   

> Еще вопрос, а как прикрутить FreePBX вместо Asterisk-GUI 
> 
> на сайте есть инструкция http://www.freepbx.org/support/documentation/installation/install-process-for-gentoo
> 
> но она не работает или старая тыкаешь сюда http://gentoo-portage.com/net-misc/asterisk-addons а там нет нифига
> ...

 

Судя по последнему сообщению здесь:

 *Quote:*   

> Remove net-misc/asterisk-addons, which depends on net-misc/asterisk-1.6.*; this has been removed from the tree.

 

Пакет теперь либо называется по-другому, либо входит в состав какого-то другого пакета(возможно устанавливается только с определенным USE-флагом). Точнее сказать не могу...

----------

## vlakar

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *vlakar wrote:*   Еще вопрос, а как прикрутить FreePBX вместо Asterisk-GUI 
> 
> на сайте есть инструкция http://www.freepbx.org/support/documentation/installation/install-process-for-gentoo
> 
> но она не работает или старая тыкаешь сюда http://gentoo-portage.com/net-misc/asterisk-addons а там нет нифига
> ...

 

Ладно буду конфиги учить и GUI терзать  :Very Happy:  , а то думал тока поставлю астер и все, и вишь и в Gentoo освоился  :Laughing: 

Но все равно БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за толковые советы  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

